# HEY GAVIN NEWSOM....TAKE YOUR " ORDER " AND STICK IT WHERE THE SUN DOESN'T SHINE !!!!



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

*No Masks PERIOD ......!!!!


Gov Gavin Gruesome can KISS my Ass.......*
*
It's unconstitutional and 
VERY VERY UNHEALTHY TO BREATHE IN YOUR WASTE GAS BYPRODUCT....CO2....!



The lungs bring oxygen into the body when breathing in and send 
carbon dioxide out of the body when breathing out. 
Carbon dioxide is a waste gas produced by the cells of the body. 
The process of breathing in is called inhalation. 
The process of breathing out is called **exhalation.

Not to mention....how much money is this Shithead trying to make off of
those " Masks " he purchased from the "  Build Your Dreams " electric 
car company in CHINA....!!!

1 Billion Dollars of California Taxpayers Money was sent over to CHINA
to make " Masks " @ about .50 cents per mask ( cost ).....

Nice scam he's got going there....
Mandate masks and then sell them for who knows how much....


POUND SAND GRUESOME....!!!
I'LL BET THE MAJORITY OF CALIFORNIA TELLS YOU THE SAME......*


----------

